# Rage Tail 10" Anaconda



## FishingBuds (Aug 12, 2008)

Will soon be available but for some it might be to late in the eason for them to try.
https://wired2fish.com/MediaRelease.aspx?ArticleID=288

I seen this discussed on other fish forums and was wondering if any of ya heard about them yet?

Those who have tried them say they are gonna be awsome for big fish, not a number fish catcher but a big game catcher.

If they are gonna be that good and hard to get, this could be one for Jim to get ahold of :lol: on a tourny again =D>


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2008)

I wonder how much better they will be than the good old Berkley 10 inch power worm.

If your cow hunting go out with 10 inch worms and nothing else.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 12, 2008)

Jim said:


> I wonder how much better they will be than the good old Berkley 10 inch power worm.




I have not used them yet, are you throwing them wieghtless? Can ya put a bullet sinker in front?

I have no experience on these that big but wanna try'em


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2008)

I always texas rig mine with a weight.


----------



## browndog (Aug 30, 2008)

same here (texas rig) but i like zoom's o'l monster 10 inch.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 30, 2008)

I sure like the current Rage Tail line-up, having caught some using the Rage Tail Shad, and the Rage Craw. Not much luck on the Toad yet. I'd certainly try the 10" Anaconda! Have never had any luck with the Berkley Power Worm, but have with the Culprit 10" worms.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 30, 2008)

I also texas my 10/12 inch worms and use a 5/0 Gammy EWG, however the other day I pulled out an old 8" Manns Jelly worm I believe it was blueberry, still smelt good :mrgreen: they still work.


----------

